# Migrating to Turkey



## MikeP52 (Jan 26, 2015)

Firstly new to the board here. I am considering relocating to Turkey so that as a British citizen I can be with my Chinese wife, due to visa application rejection from British Embassy in Beijing.

My question here is, does Turkey operate the 'golden visa' system the same as for instance Portugal and if so does anyone know what the process is that I need to follow for entry clearance to Turkey. I should add that I am not looking to work, just relax and live a peaceful life.

Mike


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Resident visas can easily be obtained : you only need to prove you have sufficient funds to support yourselves.


----------



## MikeP52 (Jan 26, 2015)

The point is, what are the financial requirments


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Quite modest.

http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/inve...gtoturkey/Pages/HowToGetAResidencePermit.aspx

You need to show $300 per person per month in your bank account.

However, do not assume that you can survive with $300


----------



## MikeP52 (Jan 26, 2015)

I would have a regular income of $1000 per month for both me and my wife to live on plus of course all of my capital


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It's none of my business, but $1000/month will not get you a comfortable life. Unless you spend your capital of course. 

Where do you plan to live?


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Don't tell any Turk you have Capital available. You will get offers of Business partnerships.


----------



## MikeP52 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, I wont be investing in anything. Just wondering if I only need a total of $600 per month income (USD I assume), quite how I am going to live for another 150 years in order to spend my capital. 
On a serious note Belgarath, $1000 a month is my pension, so the capital is on top of that and that would be what I would be living on. As for the region, I am currently looking at properties on the web in the region between Fethiye and Antalya


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds good then, visa will not be a problem.

That region will also have reasonable cost of living - plenty of expat communities exist there too.


----------



## oona (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Mike

We are from Ireland and have been living near Fethiye for the past 5 years. Our advice to you is do not buy property here. Come certainly and enjoy the relaxed sunshine and reasonable price of living, but rent do not buy. Our reasons for that advice is that the residency rules here are constantly changing and at the moment many ex-pats are so fed up that they are trying to sell up and leave.
Below illustrates a few of the changes that have occurred since our arrival.

When we came first everyone simply lived with tourist visas which meant that every 90 days you had to leave Turkey and come in on a new one. This was no great problem as it meant a day trip to Rhodes or Mace (another close by Greek island). In fact travel companies existed simply to do the visa run for ex pats. 
Literally overnight this was changed and when your tourist visa was up you could not enter Turkey again for another 90 days. so everyone had to apply for a new residency permit, we applied and got one for three years. (blue book).

Since then it has changed again and only one year residency permits are being issued

on 13 January 2015 the holder of a residency permit could leave Turkey for coming in and out much as they please. Over night this was reduced to 120 days in the past 12 months retrospectively, so people arriving at the border on 14th who had stayed out say 125 days has their residency permits cancelled and had to come in on tourist visas which severely restricts their ability to come in and out. Then they have to begin the process of applying for a new residency permit

When we applied for our residency permit 2 years ago we had to show that we had a monthly income equivalent of the minimum wage in Turkey which at the time was something like 860 lira a month. Later this year we know it is due to increase to approx 1000 lira.

Since coming to Turkey the rules of health insurance also changed, initially you did not need any to become a resident, then it was made obligatory for everyone to join the SGK (government health insurance scheme) some people did - some did not waiting to see what would happen. We did join, a simple case of going to the office and signing a few forms. Later the rules changed again and it was no longer obligatory.
Recently the rules changed AGAIN and in order to gain or renew residency, proof of health insurance must be provided, it can be either private or SGK, however now in order to join the SGK you must undergo medicals etc at your own expense.

I know this all sounds very negative and clearly as we are still here we have learnt to live with all the red tape etc. We love this country and the people and the climate, though to be honest on this January day it is cold and wet, but we know tomorrow the sky will be blue.

our advice do come and visit, explore and enjoy this beautiful country, and if you decide yes it is for you then come but rent do not buy.

There are useful points of information on the Turkish gov websites in English.

Hope this is useful


----------



## oona (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike
check the UKinTurkey website for update info


----------

